# OK ALASKA



## LEN (Mar 12, 2011)

Thinking more about the trip starting may 15, have the mile post book and a couple links for campgrounds. But does anyone know of a list by milepost that has the CG's and boondocking areas in order so a person could look say 200 miles ahead and have 3-4 sites in mind as you aproach. Just trying to save some work if it already exists.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

maybe Jimmy does , he heads that way every spring and stay for the summer


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

his forum name is AKJIMMY


----------



## Triple E (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Len, you should make notes on your way up and write your own book.  Really!!!  I bet it would sell.


----------



## LEN (Mar 13, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

What I'm looking for is someone who is real anal and has much too much time on their hands plus is willing to share you know an RVer. I do this while we travel on a place by place basis but not on a complete route. For instance Look at a town we wish to visit, seach several net sites for CG's for service and price, read reviews and decide on a couple then call for reservations also if I don't need/want service(the temp is good, full water, tanks MT) I'll look at what resources I have on hand and net search then choose cheap or free boondocking area. A lot of the time these places are right on top of each other but having never been there one doesn't know.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Mar 13, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Len - This will be our second trip to Alaska with the motor home (seventh trip overall), and having said that, I really can't provide any info on boondocking sites.  With Boss Lady's medical problems, I feel more comfortable staying in an established RV parks with electric hookups at a minimum.  That way I don't have to rely on my generator to run her oxygen machine.

I use the RV Park Reviews website (www.rvparkreviews.com) and my copy of Woodalls to find RV parks along my route.  I try to make each day's leg around 300-400 miles.  But, in truth, once I go through Calgary, the rest off the stops are the next major towns on the Alcan.  For example, Calgary to Grand Prairie to Ft. Nelson to Watson Lake to Haines Junction to Tok and finally Anchorage.  Each of these legs is around 300 miles.  I have met people on the road whp were happy making 30 or 40 miles and stopping if there was something they wanted to see.  But for us, the family and the destination is in Anchorage, so we are kinda in a hurry to get there (Grandbaby is there, you know).  

There may be places to boondock along the way, but other than pulling over for a lunch stop, I never considered it.  Hope this helps you some.  If you want more detailed info, send me a PM or post it back here.  Good luck and hope to see you on the road.


----------



## dfedora (Mar 13, 2011)

RE: OK ALASKA


Len

Once you are in alaska in my 2008 milepost a lot of  the cg are listed with the miles listed on the map page of each highway section. all the references in the milepost is mileage related in both directions.
   In 2008 Any pull off or sight seeing areas EXCEPT around Denali allowed overnight parking if you feel comfortable to do it . Walmarts , Fred Meyers,and some others I can't think of now allow overnights stops.A lot of the gas stations have dump stations & h2o. Just rember bears ....they would not have any problem opening any door in they smell food inside. I made sure that I cleaned  food smells left on the door handle ect...every night. 
   Alaska is beautiful and a must see, just be aware of your surounding we are not on the top of the food chain up there. 

 I too hope to drive up there this year also.  I really enjoyed it in 2008 and can't wait to get back up there.
Salmon,Trout fishing and sightseeing.


----------



## larry koenn (Mar 27, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Len,

you didn't say where you're going to cross over into Canada.  The DW and I have made the trip eleven times in a motor home, but always entering in Washington or Montana.  There are plenty of all night pull over places all along the route in Canada.  We very seldom have used an RV Park.  We lock the door and have a big friendly dog and haved never had a problem.  Leaving May 15 may also put you a bit ahead of many of the campgrounds opening.  Most open June 1st and close Sept 1st.  All the highway rest stops in Yukon are marked "no overnight camping"  but with little else open we have used them many times and never been asked to leave.  I always figgered if they tell me to move on I'll fire it up and move to the next one.  

By May 15th there will be lots of daylight as you get into Canada so having enough light to find a place to park later in the evening is not a problem.  We'll cross north of Spokane this year about the 19th of May.  Good luck, safe traveles.  If you see somebody in a 40 foot RV pulling a 30 foot boat, that's me.

Larry


----------



## LEN (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

We will be crossing in Washington to BC. With only traveling 200 miles a day or so we will have lots of time to look for the over night. Think I have a good handle now on RV parks and Canadian parks, but as to the boondocking places still have a long way to go.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Len, we left about the same time you are planning on and had no problems finding places to stay.  We never made any reservations.  We did go farther than 200 miles several times as like Jim we tried to make towns along the way.  Some of them are faaaaar apart.  Think the most I drove in one day was 400 miles.  With all the sights to see 400 miles pass before you know it.  You are in for a great adventure.  Enjoy it.  The drive up the truckers ice road from Fairbanks to Pruedoe bay is a GREAT drive if you have a 4x4 toad.  4x4 not necessary but its a lot of dirt road.


----------



## LEN (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

OK here's another question. Wife and I are at odds on this one. Should we take the bikes along? We do have the 4x4 and it goes where we go.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Len - Bring the bikes.  Anchorage is riddled with bike trails - all the way out to Portage Glacier going South and Eagle River going North.  I'm bringing my "bike" but it is a Suzuki C90T metric cruiser.  Jimmy don't pedal no more    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

I would think it would be dangerous on the trails on a bike or walking.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: OK ALASKA

Well if it is a pedal bike I KNOW I would leave it home :laugh:


----------

